# Is this Kona Coilair frame genuine



## cajunjay (Apr 24, 2007)

Im on holiday right now in Hong Kong and came across a decent bike store whic sold Giant mostly with decent components on them.

He had this frame for sale for £100 but unsure if its real or not, the shock is crappy I know, thought I would just ask if anyone can tell.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Doesn't have the little lower shock link thingy near the bottom bracket/chainstay. I thought all Coilair's had that.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Like that ^


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

cajunjay said:


> Im on holiday right now in Hong Kong and came across a decent bike store whic sold Giant mostly with decent components on them.
> 
> He had this frame for sale for £100 but unsure if its real or not, the shock is crappy I know, thought I would just ask if anyone can tell.


Early Coil Airs had no magic link it was just a coiler with an air shock but the horst link rear suspension kinda gives it away as not a kona as they have always used a faux-bar linkage in the rear, even abroad (I think). Probably just a knock off from some factory there. However the 4bar is a nicer system than the faux bar so depending on the quality it could be a good bike for a good price, even if it is a fake. Think something along the lines of a repainted Azonic frame from back in the day.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

rockcrusher said:


> Early Coil Airs had no magic link it was just a coiler with an air shock but the horst link rear suspension kinda gives it away as not a kona as they have always used a faux-bar linkage in the rear, even abroad (I think). Probably just a knock off from some factory there. However the 4bar is a nicer system than the faux bar so depending on the quality it could be a good bike for a good price, even if it is a fake. Think something along the lines of a repainted Azonic frame from back in the day.


Ah, I thought they all had the magic link. I'll just shut up then, lol


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah, that frame is fsr, kona does not make fsr, thus, it is not a real kona. (ironically might actually be a better frame than the one its imitating lol)


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

rockcrusher said:


> Early Coil Airs had no magic link it was just a coiler with an air shock but the horst link rear suspension kinda gives it away as not a kona as they have always used a faux-bar linkage in the rear, even abroad (I think). Probably just a knock off from some factory there. However the 4bar is a nicer system than the faux bar so depending on the quality it could be a good bike for a good price, even if it is a fake. Think something along the lines of a repainted Azonic frame from back in the day.


+1 for rockcrusher on the horst. But then again he's in Hong Kong and whoever made the
frame, do they even give a rat ass if they (may) are stealing the horst design and not paying royalties>

and DON'T BUY A LOUIS VUITTON THERE EITHER!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not a kona, the lack of hydro-formed tubes is a dead giveaway...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry but I have to add this tidbit, take it or leave it. But some team, person or group designed
something and you go somewhere and somebody creates a knock off (not as badly than that "kona")
of an item. Well whoever invented that item or designed it took months or years of R&D and it just takes a couple weeks for a poser to copy it and crank them out cheap. In my book its called stealing.:nono:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

fatcat said:


> Sorry but I have to add this tidbit, take it or leave it. But some team, person or group designed
> something and you go somewhere and somebody creates a knock off (not as badly than that "kona")
> of an item. Well whoever invented that item or designed it took months or years of R&D and it just takes a couple weeks for a poser to copy it and crank them out cheap. In my book its called stealing.:nono:


It could also be that fsr is only able to be patented in the USA (due to spec busting out expensive lawyers), thus, anywhere else people are perfectly entitled to build these frames and owe no one royalty.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

It says Kona, but is not Kona. Regardless of one's opinion on various frame/suspension designs, you have to admit that it is super sketch. Whoever did build that bike clearly thinks that by slapping "KONA" on their frame they are boosting the desirability of it. This, in my humble opinion, makes them not only a sleazeball but an asshat into the bargain. I say avoid it like the plague.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah that part is lol


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

It probably came from a factory somewhere in China...I've seen a couple of those here in our country. Lots of generic frames that have well known brands printed on them. You will know immediately because of the low price.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks a lot like this, if you search the newer models have the exact same rear end as the "kona"


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

^ The rear may look similar, but the KHS is at least the real deal. They have moved on using the FSR patent on their bikes...

These however...My friend actually had one then sold it...It's a crappy frame to say nonetheless.








Here's another one...His even got a Suntor Lyrik on it...


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

darkzeon said:


> ^ The rear may look similar, but the KHS is at least the real deal.


I am telling yah they're the same thing, I just pulled a pic that was of a older one since it was a framset. The 2010 are Identical to the "kona". Either way the lower rear pivot looks scary.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

darkzeon said:


> ^ The rear may look similar, but the KHS is at least the real deal. They have moved on using the FSR patent on their bikes...
> 
> These however...My friend actually had one then sold it...It's a crappy frame to say nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Is that a bottle of NOS in a Kei car? Holy cow!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

i am also interested in what is going on with the NOS.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's for getting high. duh...


----------



## benskinic (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmmm, not sure about the older Coilairs, but mine looks NOTHING like that, except the graphic is vaguely similar-
I also find it a little strange that L100 is worth repainting a frame with graphics that detailed- I'm such a spoiled American


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

darkzeon said:


> Here's another one...His even got a Suntor Lyrik on it...


"Suntor Lyrik..."

Oh Dear.....


----------



## downhillmonster1996 (Sep 25, 2012)

is there a website to buy the frame


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

downhillmonster1996 said:


> is there a website to buy the frame


you have missed the point entirely.


----------



## Lamo.exe (Apr 25, 2021)

cajunjay said:


> I tHiNK they are durable I even do jumps with it, and if it's fake then I think the knock off manufacturer should make his own brand instead of doing knock off stuff.


----------

